# Martha Stewart just ripped her Uber driver a new one publicly



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

https://www.buzzfeed.com/lyapalater/even-the-most-expensive-uber-option-is-not-good-en








*Here's a warning to all Uber drivers out there... your car better be ***** and frickin' span or Martha Stewart is gonna publicly ream you on Instagram!!!!!!!!*

*Here's the dealio...Martha Stewart took an Uber for the first time and was not pleased!!!*

*







*
*







*









*







*
*







*


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

LOL Martha’s got it going on! Bad publicity for Uber, you know he’s getting deactivated. 
I gotta admit, that car was filthy, though I’ve seen even worse. I’ve come to discover that the average Uber Driver is lazy, sloppy, smells & dresses like a bum, and smokes like a chimney in their vehicle while awaiting their next ping.... not much different from how the cabbie industry operated.


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

So, Martha...

Was it at least cleaner than the bus that took you to prison?


----------



## the surge within me (Jun 1, 2017)

Good for the driver ...


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Rachel ray would of been cool with it lol


----------



## Dan2miletripguy (Nov 3, 2018)

That driver sucks. No excuse for a filthy car especially for a premium ride. wtf.... makes us all look bad.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

She can use that half full bottles of New York water to make pizzas and bagels lol

Don't be a prude Martha give the driver a makeover


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

Looks like there is a piss bottle under the seat.


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

That backseat hasn't been thoroughly cleaned in quite awhile.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Uber Black SUV. That’s funny. Snoop Dogg has never complained before.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

1.5xorbust said:


> Uber Black SUV. That's funny. Snoop Dogg has never complained before.


This is what Kapernick was kneeling for


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Those are cloth seats in the back. How the hell is that Uber Black/SUV?


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

It looks like the kind of car they would drive on the Walking Dead


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

the driver should get a temp deact with a warning for permanent deact


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

I have to say, for uber black, that's pretty shady.


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

Christ I don’t think my X has ever looked that nasty

Ok maybe after pax vomited


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

BurgerTiime said:


> https://www.buzzfeed.com/lyapalater/even-the-most-expensive-uber-option-is-not-good-en
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Martha Stewart was such a HOTTIE when she was younger !

THAT CAR IS FILTHEY !


----------



## ratethis (Jan 7, 2017)

Yeah, my X never looked that bad either, but then I wouldn’t ride around in a filthy car when I’m not working.


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick (Oct 2, 2016)

There is a dime wedged under the chair mount and frame!

WTH, Martha. FREE MONEY and piss water.


----------



## UsedToBeAPartner (Sep 19, 2016)

THAT IS NOT AN UBER BLACK. That cheap ass Martha jumped in an Uber X! Those are cloth seats folks. Uber Black REQUIRES leather throughout. I call BS on you Martha. Something stinks here (in addition to the car itself).


----------



## Jagger51 (Apr 13, 2016)

I don't think she would have taken a screen shot of the price prior to booking the car. Can't see that screen afterwards.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

If I read the article right she called for a black but didn’t show, then the second Uber came, so I imagine the second was a X, but still lol that is insane how dirty it is, but matches the rates lol


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

Uber's Guber said:


> LOL Martha's got it going on! Bad publicity for Uber, you know he's getting deactivated.
> I gotta admit, that car was filthy, though I've seen even worse. I've come to discover that the average Uber Driver is lazy, sloppy, smells & dresses like a bum, and smokes like a chimney in their vehicle while awaiting their next ping.... not much different from how the cabbie industry operated.


When Uber started driver's had to keep cars in near-showroom condition or they'd get booted off the platform.

I've seen cars that had headliners falling down, cracked windshields, driver door so dented in you know driver has to climb in from pax side & wondered, what pax will get in that vehicle.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

IR12 said:


> When Uber started driver's had to keep cars in near-showroom condition or they'd get booted off the platform.
> 
> I've seen cars that had headliners falling down, cracked windshields, driver door so dented in you know driver has to climb in from pax side & wondered, what pax will get in that vehicle.


My car has dings, dents, scratches, stretch marks, hepatitis and aids after 70k miles in 1 year


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Dan2miletripguy said:


> That driver sucks. No excuse for a filthy car especially for a premium ride. wtf.... makes us all look bad.


We *ARE *all bad.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

I think Martha made that mess in an effort to get a free ride.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

1.5xorbust said:


> I think Martha made that mess in an effort to get a free ride.


Yup, Martha is just a paxhole looking for a free ride!


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Dear Martha,

Welcome to the world of driving for $0.84/mile.

Yours in Christ 

Troy


----------



## SRGuy (May 17, 2016)

BurgerTiime said:


> https://www.buzzfeed.com/lyapalater/even-the-most-expensive-uber-option-is-not-good-en
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's not a black suv.
Martha's shoes avoided the safety bottle. It's a good thing.


----------



## JesusisLord777 (Dec 4, 2016)

It's ridiculous how dirty that car is, not to mention how embarrassing it is for all of us. 

I would be ashamed to drive a car half that dirty. 

To think that I get bothered if there is even a speck of debris on any of my mats. Lol


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

JesusisLord777 said:


> It's ridiculous how dirty that car is, not to mention how embarrassing it is for all of us.
> 
> I would be ashamed to drive a car half that dirty.
> 
> To think that I get bothered if there is even a speck of debris on any of my mats. Lol


The picture is the honest reflection of Uber and lyft to us on rates, it is symbolic and accurate lol. I was wanting a celebrity to be a megaphone of how we don't make crap, this might just be the ticket (sort of)

It is a start

My vacuum tricks thread was humor, but it had a point all and all

That and been told I have premonition about a few hundred times, just kidding, kinda


----------



## Jufkii (Sep 17, 2015)

Curious how many, if any,"Neat and Tidy" badges that driver has.


----------



## JesusisLord777 (Dec 4, 2016)

Jay Dean said:


> The picture is the honest reflection of Uber and lyft to us on rates, it is symbolic and accurate lol. I was wanting a celebrity to be a megaphone of how we don't make crap, this might just be the ticket (sort of)
> 
> It is a start


Regardless of what this guy's rates are, there is no excuse for having a ride that dirty. Whoever this was that was driving, is/was lazy, and would be lazy at any pay rate.

It's one thing to be driving in rain, snow, etc, and have passengers track stuff in, or to be so busy that it might take you a while to get to cleaning the back, but this was just someone that didn't care at all about being professional, and an increase in pay won't fix that.

Better pay would attract better people, but it won't change lazy.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

JesusisLord777 said:


> Regardless of what this guy's rates are, there is no excuse for having a ride that dirty. Whoever this was that was driving, is/was lazy, and would be lazy at any pay rate.
> 
> It's one thing to be driving in rain, snow, etc, and have passengers track stuff in, or to be so busy that it might take you a while to get to cleaning the back, but this was just someone that didn't care at all about being professional, and an increase in pay won't fix that.
> 
> Better pay would attract better people, but it won't change lazy.


Although I agree with you the bigger picture to people is why. And now they have a clue as to why, like I said it is a start. I am glad this happened. It really is a true reflection in pay and people know that no species likes to be dirty or I should say (that dirty) and if people see the imagery behind why someone might do this it creates clues. Would I ever drive this dirty? No way, do I consider it insane? No, not at these rates of pay

Ok I did say it was insane but more of a shocked sense of the word not the afterthought lol. Sometimes words can have multiple meanings and yeah is insane  - third


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Disgusted Driver said:


> Yup, Martha is just a paxhole looking for a free ride!


Not Martha, but I can see Bobby flay doing this


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

Here is a mind bender, imagine we all drive this dirty until pay rates match 2015 which is almost 4 years ago. Think rates would increase lol ?

This should be featured, Martha’s publicist would come across it and since she knows how to get gritty maybe she could expose how we are making crap wages and why vacuuming is optional at rates that dig into anyone’s investment lol

I am such a dreamer.

—

I will also say since it was in MSN news the fact it isn’t a feature here is mind boggling, all the drivers can easily chime in on this piece.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

It happens, it's fall and people track in leaves into the car and you can't vacuum after every ride. I would not say it's filthy.

She sure is picky for an ex con.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

Grins, would you go against the grain to supplement anyone? A celeb that makes millions? lol, the reality is we are driving into negative, this is the first instance where it has shown "publically". Stop trying to defend what "should be right" we are broke and driving farther by catering to U/L. Feature this thread if you want to do good for drivers UP.

at 70+ going to prison, you think she posted that for fame? She wants facts, give them to her you morons. You have ZERO to lose. You are embarrassing. this is why you make the same IF that as that at flipping burgers. Sad.

******s


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

JesusisLord777 said:


> Better pay would attract better people, but it won't change lazy.


No, but because more and better people would apply - the more lazy and inept would be filtered out by competition. 
Capitalism.

Unless you're in California, where everyone has to be treated equally. The good and the bad ... equal; because its only fair. 
Socialism.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

This won’t be good for Uber. Martha’s like a dog with a bone so to speak.


----------



## Pedro Paramo66 (Jan 17, 2018)

Uber's Guber said:


> LOL Martha's got it going on! Bad publicity for Uber, you know he's getting deactivated.
> I gotta admit, that car was filthy, though I've seen even worse. I've come to discover that the average Uber Driver is lazy, sloppy, smells & dresses like a bum, and smokes like a chimney in their vehicle while awaiting their next ping.... not much different from how the cabbie industry operated.


At the end we are nothing else that thrifty cabbies
Lol


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

I wonder how many piles of human feces and discarded needles Martha had to step around after exiting the Uber car?


----------



## Dan2miletripguy (Nov 3, 2018)

After learning more about the story and realizing that she probably ended up in a plain old Uber X it is not as big of a deal.

Shocking part was a Premium vehicle would be that dirty but that just did not make sense so I can understand that us regular drivers might have a dirty car.

I vacuum my car every single morning before a shift and I bought a monthly car wash pass for twenty bucks so I keep my car super clean.


----------



## JesusisLord777 (Dec 4, 2016)

There really isn't any excuse for a car that dirty x or no x. I drive x, (my market doesen't have any other options outside of x/xl), and if I can keep a spotlessly clean vehicle, then anyone can, if they put a little effort into it.

I use a monthly car wash plan and get my car cleaned/vaccumed whenever I want, and I write it off on my taxes.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

JesusisLord777 said:


> There really isn't any excuse for a car that dirty x or no x. I drive x, (my market doesen't have any other options outside of x/xl), and if I can keep a spotlessly clean vehicle, then anyone can, if they put a little effort into it.
> 
> I use a monthly car wash plan and get my car cleaned/vaccumed whenever I want, and I write it off on my taxes.


This is also true, yet since you are operating at 1970s cab rates, is it fair for you to pay that amount? Good on you for supplementing Uber and Lyft while they vacation away during holidays. Just sayin, you keeping things tidy is an expense YOU pay, not part of the expense of the job because you do lose money.

Writing off on taxes, is just the same as saying "somebody will eventually pay for it" And somebody does lol. Is it really doing the right thing?


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

BurgerTiime said:


> https://www.buzzfeed.com/lyapalater/even-the-most-expensive-uber-option-is-not-good-en
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those are big shoes to fill

Maybe it's a bitter drag queen pretending to post as Martha.


----------



## sadboy (Jul 15, 2016)

Didnt read the whole thread, but that driver is a pig. Driving Black SUV and has it like that, all his riders should get a refund. I'm on X and my car is spotless inside.... I wouldn't be able to work in a pig pen like that...


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Omg that car is disgusting...

That’s like nasty NYC taxi nasty.

Like way below average for a nyc taxi on Friday night an hour after bar close..


I’d never let it get that bad.


----------



## EmOinDallas (Oct 14, 2018)

The condition of that vehicle is embarrassing. I don't even like to leave my coat on the passenger seat when driving (I do though). 

No way that is Uber Black...with the cloth seats and condition of the vehicle. Still...no matter the class, that is inexcusable.


----------



## 1974toyota (Jan 5, 2018)

Kodyhead said:


> Rachel ray would of been cool with it lol


I don't think rachel ray can fit into a back seat car these days, she would need a extra large van,JMO


----------



## Kevin7889 (Dec 10, 2015)

BurgerTiime said:


> https://www.buzzfeed.com/lyapalater/even-the-most-expensive-uber-option-is-not-good-en
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jail birds shouldn't be so judgmental


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

Just realized something...

The person who was involved in this was @MarthaStewart48 (NOT verified)
Martha Stewart's real Instagram is @MarthaStewart (Verified)

This whole thread was all bullshit.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Fozzie said:


> Just realized something...
> 
> The person who was involved in this was @MarthaStewart48 (NOT verified)
> Martha Stewart's real Instagram is @MarthaStewart (Verified)
> ...


My Instagram is @TheRealMarthaStewart


----------



## 404NofFound (Jun 13, 2018)

I was going to go off on Martha. I was salivating and chomping at the bit, but the car is filthy. What an embarrassment for drivers and Goober. Bad timing for the IPO.


----------



## GreatWhiteHope (Sep 18, 2018)

BurgerTiime said:


> https://www.buzzfeed.com/lyapalater/even-the-most-expensive-uber-option-is-not-good-en
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Agree with her the cars unacceptable


----------



## ROTA (Jun 23, 2017)

Fist time I've seen a uber black suv car with cloth seats... looks a big bs for me


----------



## Tbc007 (Aug 10, 2017)

Uber's Guber said:


> I gotta admit, that car was filthy, though I've seen even worse.





Dan2miletripguy said:


> That driver sucks. No excuse for a filthy car especially for a premium ride. wtf.... makes us all look bad.





FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> Looks like there is a piss bottle under the seat.





Z129 said:


> That backseat hasn't been thoroughly cleaned in quite awhile.





SEAL Team 5 said:


> Those are cloth seats in the back. How the hell is that Uber Black/SUV?





Kodyhead said:


> It looks like the kind of car they would drive on the Walking Dead





Disgusted Driver said:


> I have to say, for uber black, that's pretty shady.





HotUberMess said:


> Christ I don't think my X has ever looked that nasty





JesusisLord777 said:


> It's ridiculous how dirty that car is, not to mention how embarrassing it is for all of us.





sadboy said:


> Didnt read the whole thread, but that driver is a pig.





Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> Omg that car is disgusting...





EmOinDallas said:


> The condition of that vehicle is embarrassing.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

Tbc007 said:


> View attachment 280469


Looking for some dialog?


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

Fozzie said:


> So, Martha...
> 
> Was it at least cleaner than the bus that took you to prison?


Yeah, how was the toilet wine?


----------



## Michael1230nj (Jun 23, 2017)

The car was dirty. Anyone who works in NYC knows that picking up on 57th and 5th. Requires freak luck. Or a knowledgeable passenger willing to walk a bit.


----------



## Taksomotor (Mar 19, 2019)

Obviously the guy is a pig. He should be banned from Uber.

I know, this is OLD news


----------



## Michael1230nj (Jun 23, 2017)

I actually like Martha Stewart. She was railroaded and did her time like a Stand up broad.


----------



## Taksomotor (Mar 19, 2019)

Michael1230nj said:


> I actually like Martha Stewart. She was railroaded and did her time like a Stand up broad.


I love Martha Stewart! She is a tough biych, a real survivor! A role model, I respect her.


----------



## Ride-Share-Risk-Manager (Mar 16, 2017)

Maybe the Uber driver just threw some dirt down in his car when he saw Martha coming and claim she made a mess in his Uber. At least he would know that she could afford to pay the cleaning fee !


----------



## Michael1230nj (Jun 23, 2017)

I agree,when she was sentenced I purchased some of her items to show support.


----------

